# BRAND NEW  Nikon d40x digital camera + lens  AND MANY MORE PRODUCTS AVAILABLE FOR SAL



## exsltd (Oct 28, 2008)

*EXPRESS SALES LIMITED

GARDEN COTTAGE, OCKHAM LANE,
COBHAM, KT11 1LP
+447031917220


Deallers in all kinds of Telecommunication Products, Mobile
Phones,Sidekicks, Laptops, Apple ipods, Pocket pc, Video Games and
many more,We sell in bulk and as well in Units to wholesallers,
retailers and also consumers.

We sell so cheap items due to large and bulk quantities we order
from the manufacturers to suits the need of our customers all
arround the GLOBE.

contact person.... Steve Mores.


For Bookings and Enquiries do contact us via
contact email..........

exsltd@rock.com
exsltd@rediffmail.com



COMPANY PRICE LIST.


BlackBerry Bold 9000..............$370
Nokia 8800 Arte.....................$300
BlackBerry Curve 8320...............$160
BlackBerry Pearl Flip 8220...........$370
BlackBerry Storm 9500.................$400


Nokia 5800 XpressMusic..........$275
Nokia 8800 Arte................$320
Nokia 8800 Carbon Arte..........$370
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte.........$300
Nokia N96 16GB...........$320
Nokia N95 8gb unlocked...$250
Nokia N70 unlocked .......$200
Nokia N73 unlocked .......$225


HTC Advantage X7510.........$200
HTC G1................$400
HTC S740.................$300
HTC Touch 3G.................$320
HTC Touch Diamond................$280
HTC Touch HD..................... $400
HTC Touch Pro.............. $290
HTC Touch Viva..............$340


Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1..... $330
Sony Ericsson G705.................$300
Sony Ericsson P1...................$330
Sony Ericsson T 700................$290
Sony Ericsson W902.................$240


apple ipod 160gb........... $260
apple ipod 80gb ............$220

Apple iphone 4GB.......$200
Apple iphone 8GB.......$250
Apple iphone 16GB......$320
Apple iPhone 3G.........$380

nextel i880............. $150
nextel i930 .............$180


Nikon d2xs digital camera $600
Nikon d40x digital camera + lens ..cost$1500
Canon eos 400d cost....... $920usd
Canon eos 40d cost ....... $800usd
Canon eos 450d cost ....... $870usd

play station 3 80gb console $280
play station 3 60gb console $240
play station 2 $200


contact email..........

exsltd@rediffmail.com


Apple MacBook Pro Intel Core Duo 1.83 GHz 15.4" Display Macintosh
Notebook...$650
Apple MacBook Pro Intel Core Duo 2 GHz ( Dual-Core ) 15.4"
Display...........$670
Apple PowerBook G4 PowerPC G4 1.33 GHz 17" Display Macintosh
Notebook........$700
Apple Pro 15 Intel Core Duo 2.16GHz 15.4" Display Macintosh
Notebook.........$720


pioneer djm-1000 mixer -------------$2,500
pioneer pro dj djm1000 pioneer top of the line d---$2300
pioneer cdj 800 mk ii / djm 600 cd dj package----$2,100
pioneer djm-1000 professional club dj mixer----$1300
pioneer djm-800 4 channel dj mixer w/midi ---$1100
pioneer super dj mixer - pioneer djm909------$1000
pioneer djm-600-------------------------------$800
pioneer model: djm-600k--------------$950


philips 42pf9731d37 42 in. hdtv-ready lcd television-$500
philips 42pfl7432d 42 in. lcd television-$500
philips 42pf9831 42 in. hdtv-ready lcd television-$550
sharp lc-52d82u 52 in. hdtv lcd television-$700
sharp lc-57d90u 57 in. hdtv lcd television-$900

sharp aquos lc-45d40u 45 in. hdtv lcd television-$570
sharp aquos lc-46d62u 46 in. hdtv lcd television-$600
sharp lc-46d92u 46 in. hdtv lcd television-$600
sharp lc46d82u 46 in. hdtv lcd television-$600
sharp lc-52d62u 52 in. hdtv lcd television-$700
sharp lc-65d93u 65 in. lcd television-$1000
sharp lc-65d90u 65 in. lcd television-$1000



sony 26" bravia s-series lcd tv....................................$550usd
sony kdf-37h1000 37" grand wega lcd tv...................$610usd
sony bravia s-series 40-inch black flat panel lcd.......$720usd
sony 42 fwd-42pv1 plasma display tv lcd....................$750usd
sony kdl-46xbr2 46" bravia 1080p hdtv lcd tv...........$1,200usd
sony kdf46e2000 46" proj lcd tv.................................$550usd
sony 46" bravia lcd tv in silver and black....................$1,400usd
sony kds-r70xbr2 rear-projection lcd tv sony 70" lcd tv.............$2000usd

lcd tv's

sony bravia kdl-46xbr2 46 in. hdtv lcd television-$500
sony bravia kdl-46xbr3 46 in. hdtv lcd television-$500
sony bravia kdl-46v2500 46 in. hdtv lcd television-$500
sony bravia kdl-40xbr3 40 in. hdtv lcd television-$550
sony bravia kdl-40s2010 40 in. lcd television-$550
sony kdf-e50a10 50 in. hdtv lcd television-$650
sony kdl-70xbr3 70 in. hdtv lcd television-$1100
toshiba 42lx196 42 in. hdtv lcd television-$650
toshiba 42hl196 42 in. hdtv lcd television-$550
toshiba 47lz196 47 in. hdtv lcd television-$600
lg 47lc7df 47 in. hdtv lcd television-$650
lg 50pc5d 50 in. hdtv plasma television-$700


sony vaio vgn-sz491n / x pc notebook-$500
sony vaio vgn-fe770g pc notebook-$550

toshiba qosmio g35-av650 (pqg31u016007) pc notebook-$500
toshiba satellite p105 (pspagu00j00v) pc notebook-$550

acer ferrari 4005wlmi (lx.fr406.035) pc notebook-$550
acer ferrari 5005-5832 (lx.fr50u.059) pc notebook-$570
acer ferrari 1000 (lx.fr60u.051) pc notebook-$500
acer ferrari 5005wlmi (lxfr506119) pc notebook-$600
acer ferrari 4005wlmi (lxfr406017) pc notebook-$550
hewlett packard pavilion zv6130us (ec356ua) pc notebook-$600
hewlett packard pavilion dv9260us pc notebook-$550
dell xps m2010 notebook-$600


For Bookings and Enquiries do contact us via....

contact email..........

exsltd@rock.com
exsltd@rediffmail.com

*


----------

